# Photoshop question



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

I have CS 2 up and running but I'm pretty new with Photoshop and am learning as I go.

I'm working with a document that has a lot of content on that I would like to move off the document but just off to the side so I can move things around without it being cluttered. But when I drag it over it disappears. Is there a way to have it remain visible but off the page I am working on?

Thanks!

I tried a Photoshop forum but no one has responded. I thought I'd try here because ehmac is awesome!  ....err, I hope Photoshop questions are okay.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Not that I'm aware, unless you increase your canvas size at the start & then recrop when you're done editing.

You can't just turn the layer(s) off while your editing the rest?


----------

